# The Falcon Cave



## Tin Falcon (Jun 15, 2008)

As I told you guys before my shop is scattered about my house. I posted the main shop a while back in Tin Falcons nest
well here is more of the dark dingy cluttered basement part. And yes low head room. This is where most of the dirty work happens sanding sawing . 
the drill press the belt sander and the lil band saw live here and yes storage.


----------



## Bogstandard (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey Tin,

It's so dark and dingy we can't see anything. :big:

John


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 15, 2008)

I see pictures !! I had to lighten them up with my photo program or alls you would see is dark shadows
Tin


----------



## Bernd (Jun 15, 2008)

Still to dark. Can't see any and I turned up the brightness of my screen. :big: :big: :big:

Bernd


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 15, 2008)

You mean you cant see the bats hanging next to the drill press  ;D ;D ;D
Tin


----------

